# Foro en Español



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

Los invitamos al nuevo foro en Español, para la comunidad Hispana, ayuden a que esto se logre, habra incentivos a los que mas recomienden, la direccion es http://www.7000rpm.com
Los esperamos y pasen la voz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Foro en Español (RZ500)*

Fresco, me cercioraré de pasar estas noticias encendido a todos los amigos de habla hispana que tengo. Realmente no tengo cualesquiera. Pero aún acoplamiento fresco.


----------

